# [EVDL] 11 inch motor direct drive to diff.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello all, I have purchased a 1986 Mazda RX-7 for conversion. It is
totally stripped , restored, and painted. The engine and trans were sold
off. My plan is to install a TransWarP 11 inch motor directly to the rear
differential using the Mazda drive shaft.

The curb weight of the original car was 2700 lbs. I believe I can stay
within that weight if I can get LiFeP04 batteries. The car will be used as
a daily driver and probably for SCCA solo autocross events.

The question is will the 11 inch motor handle the starting loads? The diff
is a 4.11 limited slip IRS stock unit. The tires measure 24 inches
diameter. I calculate a top speed of 87 MPH at 5000 rpm. 500 rpm shows
about 9 mph and 4000 equals 70 mph. 2000 to 3000 will cover most all of my
city driving. I will use a Zilla 1K LV control, most likely at 144 volts.

Anybody have experience with the 11 Netgain motors? Are there temp problems
at low speeds? Any other problems I might encounter?

Jerry Wagner ( BTW all driving will be in central Florida, ie. no hills)
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Gerald,

Input all your data in:

http://www.geocities.com/hempev/EVCalulator.html

and see what happens. This is a different updated calculator that has your 
vehicle in it, a Zilla controller.

Chose the KOSTOV motor and change the motor rpm to 5000 rpm, which is close 
to the Zilla 11, but you can refine this in the motor page.

Choose any battery you want either in one or more strings.

Using no transmission, just type in the 4.1 ratio in each transmission gear 
1st to 5th, this is the overall ratio which is the axle ratio.

The results will show what motor and battery amps at speeds from 10 to 80 
mph.

I am running a GE-11 165 volt at 175 amp rating which is about equal to the 
Warp 11 which I will use as a spare motor. I can pull a 7000 lb EV in final 
gear of 5.57:1 at start at about 300 motor amp and 75 battery amps at a 
normal acceleration.

The Warp 9 I had in the EV can start to pull the EV at about 500 motor amps 
and 125 battery amps for a brief moment and than stops to drop to 250 motor 
amps at about 100 battery amps at 30 mph.

If I take it very easy and just start out very slowly, I can keep the motor 
amperes at 180 amps and battery amps at about 50 amps at 0 to 10 mph with 
the 11 inch.

At 50 mph, the motor amps become 250 amps and a battery amps of 180 amps 
with the 11 inch.

On the Warp motors, I use a 6 inch Dayton blower fan at 150 CFM. To install 
this on the Warp motors. I place the output port of the fan on a piece of 
curve 10 gage steel segment that I had a steel yard cut out of a 12 inch 10 
gage steel tubing.

The fan is bolted to this curve steel segment with flathead 10/32 inch 
machine screws with the head of the bolts counter sunk on the bottom of this 
piece. A 1/8 inch thick rubber sheeting is glue to the bottom of this 
segment that will then lay on top of the screen cover over the brushes.

I use a 6 inch carburator housing and filter attach to the Dayton fan inlet.

Make this steel curve piece wide enough, so the front edge becomes even with 
the front of the motor. You than weld on two 1/8 inch x 2 inch flat steel 
tabs that will come down over the bolt holes that are tap on the front of 
the motor. It takes only two bolts to bolt this fan in place. Use a GM 
water proof wire plugs that you can get at any auto parts store.

To inspect the brushes, all it requires to unplug the fan and remove the two 
front motor bolts.

You can see this blower fan installation at http://go-ev.net/

Roland






----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Gerald Wagner" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, January 24, 2008 5:34 PM
Subject: [EVDL] 11 inch motor direct drive to diff.


> Hello all, I have purchased a 1986 Mazda RX-7 for conversion. It is
> totally stripped , restored, and painted. The engine and trans were sold
> off. My plan is to install a TransWarP 11 inch motor directly to the rear
> differential using the Mazda drive shaft.
>
> The curb weight of the original car was 2700 lbs. I believe I can stay
> within that weight if I can get LiFeP04 batteries. The car will be used 
> as
> a daily driver and probably for SCCA solo autocross events.
>
> The question is will the 11 inch motor handle the starting loads? The 
> diff
> is a 4.11 limited slip IRS stock unit. The tires measure 24 inches
> diameter. I calculate a top speed of 87 MPH at 5000 rpm. 500 rpm shows
> about 9 mph and 4000 equals 70 mph. 2000 to 3000 will cover most all of my
> city driving. I will use a Zilla 1K LV control, most likely at 144 volts.
>
> Anybody have experience with the 11 Netgain motors? Are there temp 
> problems
> at low speeds? Any other problems I might encounter?
>
> Jerry Wagner ( BTW all driving will be in central Florida, ie. no hills)
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Normally that 11" will give you reverse whiplash upon acceleration for a car
like yours. C rating of the pack matters. Is this a cruising commuter AND a
showoff, and what are you hoping for on the pack, AH and brand of Li cells?

Idgit


Hello all, I have purchased a 1986 Mazda RX-7 for conversion. It is
totally stripped , restored, and painted. The engine and trans were sold
off. My plan is to install a TransWarP 11 inch motor directly to the rear
differential using the Mazda drive shaft.

-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/11-inch-motor-direct-drive-to-diff.-tp15078973p15080541.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ahh, "reverse whiplash!" That sounds dangerous. But on second thought
that's what I was hoping for.

This car will be my daily driver in town, and I do a lot of show and tell
when asked. The SCCA solo events are running about 5 miles from my house
once a month and I want to do that as well.

Lithium batteries are still the question mark. I have ordered samples from
Headway for testing in my converted S-10 pickup truck. (They are providing
me with two battery packs of 3.2 volts / 50 ah. I will combine these to make
a 6.4 volt/50 ah battery and use it in my truck to compare it to my lead
batteries.) These show promise on paper, a 50 ah pack that can run 250 amps
max continuous and 500 peak.

Thanks for the input everybody, Jerry




> Idgit <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Normally that 11" will give you reverse whiplash upon acceleration for a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I would see what Otmar has to say on the subject at
http://www.cafeelectricpress.com/blog/?cat=3



> Gerald Wagner <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Ahh, "reverse whiplash!" That sounds dangerous. But on second thought
> > that's what I was hoping for.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Is this a fair assessment of a single large motor (11 inch) verses 2
smaller motors (2 9's) ? (I don't have the torque constants avail)


A single 11 allows more amps but is still limited by max commutator
volts. In order to function at higher rpm it is wound such that you need
the higher amp controller at launch to get reasonable performance.

With 2 9's you and put the 2 motors in series for 2x the torque with
the same amps and 2 motors in parallel to recover the lost torque at
higher rpms.

The 2 9's allows a lower amperage controller in the electronic first
gear for similar performance.

The single 11 doesn't have as much system loss without the S/P
Contactor and the time loss in shifting (important if racing)
The single 11 and a higher amp controller has more torque available
after the shift. You can put more amps in it longer.

Higher amps means larger cables and reversing contactor.





_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi EVerybody;

Oh it'll go like HELL! Sorta like Steve Clunn's little pickup I drove in FLA a few years ago. Lay rubber at 30 mph! Just FLOOR it! This will give ya plenty of ego pleasing EV! But ya need to pop for a controller to handle the power, oh, say 240 volts or so? Car will waft along flat FLA's roads effortlessly!ly!Right on! Talk to Otmar!!

Have FUN!

Bob


----- Original Message ----
From: storm connors <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, January 25, 2008 9:09:02 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] 11 inch motor direct drive to diff.

I would see what Otmar has to say on the subject at
http://www.cafeelectricpress.com/blog/?cat=3



> Gerald Wagner <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Ahh, "reverse whiplash!" That sounds dangerous. But on second thought
> > that's what I was hoping for.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice details Ian. Ian's right, a Z2K is for racing. Careful past 170v,
things start to take some wear and tear.
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/11-inch-motor-direct-drive-to-diff.-tp15078973p15089967.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Gerald, can you contact me off list, I needed to ask you something about 
your book. thanks

Josh Creel

[email protected]

www.jcsevparts.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Gerald Wagner" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, January 25, 2008 8:06 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] 11 inch motor direct drive to diff.


> Ahh, "reverse whiplash!" That sounds dangerous. But on second thought
> that's what I was hoping for.
>
> This car will be my daily driver in town, and I do a lot of show and tell
> when asked. The SCCA solo events are running about 5 miles from my house
> once a month and I want to do that as well.
>
> Lithium batteries are still the question mark. I have ordered samples 
> from
> Headway for testing in my converted S-10 pickup truck. (They are providing
> me with two battery packs of 3.2 volts / 50 ah. I will combine these to 
> make
> a 6.4 volt/50 ah battery and use it in my truck to compare it to my lead
> batteries.) These show promise on paper, a 50 ah pack that can run 250 
> amps
> max continuous and 500 peak.
>
> Thanks for the input everybody, Jerry
>
>
>


> Idgit <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >>
> >> Normally that 11" will give you reverse whiplash upon acceleration for a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jeff Shanab wrote:
> 
> > A single 11 allows more amps but is still limited by max commutator
> > volts. In order to function at higher rpm it is wound such that you need
> ...


----------

